# Batch File Connundrum



## rezt0ne (Oct 17, 2004)

This sounds quite simple in theory but am having no luck.I want the batch file to start tightVNC.exe with the switches /sp and /verysilent, but i also want the batch file to wait for the install to finish using, start /wait if thats possible.

so i would have thought would look something like:

*start TightVNC.exe /sp /verysilent /wait*

this but obviously doesnt work becasue doesnt recognise /sp as a switch for the start command. help.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

try this: start /W "(path)\TightVNC.exe" /sp /verysilent
or start /W "(path)\TightVNC.exe /sp /verysilent"


----------



## rezt0ne (Oct 17, 2004)

gurutech said:


> try this: start /W "(path)\TightVNC.exe" /sp /verysilent


Is the correct answer, worked it out in the end, but turns out that tightvnc doesnt actually need to be installed. is just a case of copying a .exe and a .dll to a folder on the workstation and running "(path)\TightVNC.exe -install" to setup the service.

Thanks anyway


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

use a :
like this TightVNC.exe:sp:verysilent:wait


----------

